# Pm 1127 Vf-lb Lathe Clutch Slipping.



## FLguy (Sep 21, 2016)

I want the carriage feed screw clutch tightened. Seems too light; as tool just starts cutting you hear and see the clutch slip 2 to 3 times before continuing into the cut. Very small amount of hand drag on the carriage hand feed wheel,(dial), while tool is in the cut will cause the clutch slippage. Thought I'd ask before doing something I might regret. Ideas on this most welcomed!!!


----------



## lpeedin (Sep 21, 2016)

Not sure what to suggest other than if you decide to take it apart be sure your chip pan is clean so that you can find all the springs & balls should it come apart faster than you planned. Also, you'll probably need help holding it all in place once you start to put it back together. Been there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FLguy (Sep 21, 2016)

Just adjusted it. The end of the clutch facing  the tail stock has 4 screws 90 deg. apart. Gave each 1/2 turn, not enough, 1/3 turn additional, now that's good. BIG difference, no more slipping.


----------



## FLguy (Sep 21, 2016)

lpeedin said:


> Not sure what to suggest other than if you decide to take it apart be sure your chip pan is clean so that you can find all the springs & balls should it come apart faster than you planned. Also, you'll probably need help holding it all in place once you start to put it back together. Been there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks 4 the heads up. Only an adjustment of the 4 screws was required.


----------



## lpeedin (Sep 22, 2016)

And whatever you do, don't let me take it apart.  Isn't that right lpeedin?  He and I were curious when he got his lathe as mine doesn't have a clutch, just a brass shear pin.  So we took it apart and had a fun time figuring out how it went back together.


----------



## lpeedin (Sep 22, 2016)

3dshooter80 said:


> And whatever you do, don't let me take it apart.  Isn't that right lpeedin?  He and I were curious when he got his lathe as mine doesn't have a clutch, just a brass shear pin.  So we took it apart and had a fun time figuring out how it went back together.



Don't know what this "we" business is unless you had a mouse in your pocket. I was just standing back admiring my new acquisition when you went to wrenching on it. Can't have nothing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lpeedin (Sep 23, 2016)

That's what friends are for, Lee, to take apart your new lathe!


----------

